

Ask HN: Is it fair if my employer pays me less if I don't have a degree? - pauljf

I dropped out of college my second year to work at a startup. After a few months, I was offered a full time position. When I was negotiating my salary the main reason my pay was stunted is because I don't have a college degree. I know my contribution to the project is no less than the other devs. Is this something common?
======
michaelpinto
Yes.

And I'll add something to that: When you become a fortysomething if you hit a
down cycle and don't have a degree it can become a real dead end. Of course
this isn't to say that having a degree is some sort of "magic get a job card",
but when you get a certain age just having a high school degree isn't that
great.

Lastly: I use to assume that the above assumption might have exceptions in the
world of tech, but for example if you try to get a job at a place at Google
not only do they want to know your degree, not only do you have to have killer
grades — but they'll even go a step further and make you dig up your SAT
scores!

So do yourself a favor: Get a degree while you're still young.

------
codeonfire
Degrees make it much easier to get a job somewhere else, so companies have to
pay competitively to keep that from happening. Its not about reward for having
a degree or for contributions made, it's just economics. If you create extra
profits through very hard work, the company will gladly take those and hand
them over to the equity holders for you so they can buy a new car or whatever
(thanks).

~~~
samstave
That escalated quickly.

True though, there is only one person that will watch out for your best
interests. Hint: it is never your employer.

------
diminium
It's all about leverage. The question is, do you need them more then they need
you (and they know it)?

If yes, then your in trouble. If no, then they are in trouble.

------
lelele
Yes, it is common because too many people drink the kool-aid. You should be
entitled to be paid according to your contribution. "Should" because other
factors may be involved: \- paying you more might upset some employees with a
degree; \- paying you more might arise requests from some employees without a
degree; \- why pay you more when you are contented with less money? If your
contributions overcome such side-effects, you can ask for more.

------
pdenya
I haven't had any issues without a degree in terms of salary. It's "degree or
relevant experience" everywhere. If this is your first or second job after
dropping out of college, expect to get paid slightly less because you're a
higher risk but once your proven a bit you shouldn't have this issue.

------
glimcat
Negotiation is negotiation. You get what you can convince the other party to
agree to.

~~~
israelyc
Agreed, and since the other comments are also right about the value of a
degree. Tell them that if you won't get the salary you want you will go back
to school. Its a win win for you (and you should follow through)..

------
ricardobeat
It's common to have pay bumped up a little for _having_ a degree/masters. Why
did they mention a higher salary before negotiation?

~~~
pauljf
I actually found out in hindsight that someone who I work with has about 15%
more pay than me because of having a degree, they had less work experience
than me.

~~~
notbitter
They are bullshitting you. Big companies can have rigid salary structures, but
at a startup you have lower pay because that's what you accepted. The degree
argument is a negotiating tactic to get you to accept lower pay.

That said, if you don't get a degree you will likely be fighting this battle
over and over for the rest of your working life. And college is a lot more fun
when you're the same age as your classmates.

